# Snake Rack Heating??



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

If I want to heat a snake rack that has my rubs on it what would i use it seems that heat mats might not be the best way?

any help/advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Heat mats / heat strips are the best way of heating a rack, or heat cable if you don't like using mats just so long as they are connected to a thermostat. :2thumb:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it true with snake racks you have to dedicate a room to them and heat the hole room?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

sarahrhodes said:


> If I want to heat a snake rack that has my rubs on it what would i use it seems that heat mats might not be the best way?
> 
> any help/advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I use Parasene soil warming cable. Comes in various lengths up to 80ft and seems most garden centres sell it. As mentioned just be sure you attach it to a suitable stat.



lawrencet1988 said:


> Is it true with snake racks you have to dedicate a room to them and heat the hole room?


No you don't have to do it like that. You can use mats, strips or cable to heat an entire rack.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> I use Parasene soil warming cable. Comes in various lengths up to 80ft and seems most garden centres sell it. As mentioned just be sure you attach it to a suitable stat.
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't have to do it like that. You can use mats, strips or cable to heat an entire rack.


 i have been looking at soil warming cables for my new racks,what temps do they heat the rubs to and do you use one line of cable or two?
cheers
james


----------



## bradley_8 (Jan 31, 2010)

i set up my rack with zoo med heat cable it didnt give off enough heat i went back to my heat mats on pulse stat carnt go wrong with heat mats and if 1 heat mat breaks you can just replace that 1 not like the heat cable. hope it helps


----------

